# Single Lithium Charging with reg/rec



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

He guys,
I’m in the middle of figuring out my, hopefully, final battery/ electronics situation in my Saltmarsh 1444. I’ve gone through many modifications but I’m currently running a Dakota Lithium 12v 54ah battery powering a 12v i-Pilot, raymarine dragonfly 5”, and small accessories like LED lights, phone charging, etc. the dragonfly and accessories are run through a yakpower switch. This setup has been flawless so far and since my motor is manual, 06 Yamaha 25, there is no need for a cranking battery.

however, I just ordered a bobs machine Tilt/trim to have more control while running and the convenience of the tilt. So I’m planning on just tying it in to the lithium as well which I don’t think will be a problem since I’ve never killed the battery with the trolling motor, but being a little bit of a perfectionist and naturally making things as difficult as possible, I’m exploring some charging on the run options.

I know a lot of big boats are going with the power pole charger, but since I’m just running one Deep cycle battery and bought a reg/rec for my motor a while ago, I’m just trying to figure out what I would need to get it done. I really don’t want to go with a second battery since weight distribution is tough to overcome in this short little skiff and I’ll have more weight with the bobs unit anyway. The only info I can find is on motorcycles and Dakota hasn’t been very informative yet just telling me I need a Dc to Dc isolator and they have some victory products on their site.

id really appreciate some advice or info on this. I’ve got some electrical experience but with is getting out of my comfort zone.
Thanks


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Any help?


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi - for me, I would have the trolling motor on a dedicated battery and accessories on another house battery. Charge batteries after use and not worry about charging on the run. Not too sure how much ‘charge’ you would get from a smaller engine while running anyways (depends on alternator output and length of your runs).


----------

